# Ranger Handbook (or equivalent) in Pashto



## Mephistopheles (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone have the Ranger Handbook that was translated into Pashto on digits?

The one I saw also had some good pictograms for the illiterate, but I'll be damned if I can find anyone that has a copy.

Figured someone here might have it, or something similar. There is one in Dari, but that does me no good.

C'mon, I know _somebody_ has it....


----------



## 18C4V (Sep 9, 2009)

Mephistopheles said:


> Does anyone have the Ranger Handbook that was translated into Pashto on digits?
> 
> The one I saw also had some good pictograms for the illiterate, but I'll be damned if I can find anyone that has a copy.
> 
> ...



I might have one on my external H.D. But I'm TDY at a school and won't be able to check it for a few weeks.


----------

